# Sparkle nail polish, Anyone ?



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,

I picked up some plain jig heads and some stick on eyes the other day. I was having problems keeping the eyes stuck, so I went to the store looking for glue. I came across in the dollar bin a bottle of sparkle nail polish. It seems that by adding a little flash to a plain looking jig. I bet it would work jsut as well on others, gotchas, etc.

ANyone try this before?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

it won't last in the salt...gets sticky when it gets hot...use the stuff made for the job...try www.jannsnetcraft.com..


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Try putting glitter in Devcon two ton epoxy. It will last a while, but if you are fishing the rocks, where you should be, nothing lasts forever. Even the vinyl paint and powder coatings wear or chip off eventually.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm sure clear polyurethane and silver 'filament' (a silver dust) would work fine.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

"I picked up some plain jig heads and some stick on eyes the other day. I was having problems keeping the eyes stuck, so I went to the store looking for glue"


Hi Jeff,

Those stick on eyes need a good flat surface to stick to. Hold the jig by the hook, place the head on something hard and tap lightly with a hammer a few times where you want to the eyes to go. You will create a flat spot of both sides of the jig head at the same time. Holding the jig at the right angle to get the flat spot on the backside in the right place is a little tricky but with a little practice, you’ll get it. Make the flats just slightly larger than the eyes you are using. Paint, wrap, apply eyes, then cover head and threads with a couple of coats of clear and you’re good to go. Have fun.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*thanks for the tip*

Thanks for sharing that tip oyster...

I learned from that...


----------



## Double Haul (May 17, 2005)

Don't know whether anyone has tried it, but powder paint comes with sparkle too. May have to look for it, but it works well.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have made jigs with 3 and 4 colors on the head then dip with glitter powder paint as a top coat. If you have a fluid bed and an oven dedicated to painting jigs it makes the entire process easy. Even easier than using epoxy or vinyl Paints.


----------

